# Dog acrobatics?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Maggie sure is goofy. I have noticed that when she really gets excited she will run and do a complete summersault on the floor and land at my feet *belly up* for a belly rub. Or she will do little circus flips in the air. And...are your dogs really limber? This little puppy can contort her little body in almost any position. She loves to roll on her head and stand on her head and squirm around when she plays. I have never seen anything like it. It is so goofy and funny! And, do your doggies hot dog it around the house at a zillion miles an hour when they are excited?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We also do circus tricks at our house...he jumps and TRIES to flip...







He ends up just landing crazy on his back or rump...I tell him he is going to hurt something one day! He usually does this as arrive home in the afternoons...pure excitement! The rolling flipping thing he does after a bath...after a good eye or ear cleaning. He rolls and flips and rubs his head all over the carpet or couch. He has fallen off the couch a few times doing this...then stops and looks at ME...like I did it!








He also does the crazy running 100 mph thing....under things...through things...over things...on the couch...off the couch...down the hall...back down the hall...slide into the kitchen (being careful to stop before sliding into dishwasher or cabinet)...it is NUTS!!! We laugh SO hard! He stops sometimes panting...with I swear a smile on his face...gets a quick drink...and is OFF again! 
I really don't know what we did before him for entertainment!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi does the running thing! Outside she does figure 8s. It is so funny watching her. Inside she is like Brinkley. She does the "running 100 mph thing....under things...through things...over things...on the couch...off the couch...down the hall...back down the hall...slide into the kitchen". 

I have discovered that when Lexi does this inside it usually means she has to poop. :lol: 

I have noticed Lexi does the somersaults when she runs. It is usually because she tripped. She doesn't even pause when she does it. She will be running full force, do a somersault, and then continue running without even pausing.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 16 2004, 09:02 AM
> *I have noticed Lexi does the somersaults when she runs. It is usually because she tripped. She doesn't even pause when she does it. She will be running full force, do a somersault, and then continue running without even pausing.*


 :lol: :lol: 
That is too cute!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

